# Revolver purchase



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I know I"m about to get a ton of different opinions, but I was looking for a good revolver. I'd prefer American made. Cost no more than about $600 bucks. I've shot a wheelgun with .357 mag, and truth be told I didn't like the kick. I know that I can shoot .38 special in said gun, but I'm open to all options. I've been looking for the Ruger sp101 in .327, but none of the gunshops in my area can get them in (in fact, they don't seem to be able to get their hands on ANYTHING made by Ruger.)


Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

S&W 686 or Ruger GP100


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

Any advantages or disadvantages to one over the other? (686 vs gp100)


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Both are very high quality and accurate, but I prefer the S&W over other any other brand in a revolver because of the (usually) better trigger pull.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

getting a centerfire revolver
i always choose S&W 686 or a J frame 
check bud's gun shop online


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I also recommend the S&W 686. Smith & Wesson revolvers do have better triggers than Ruger products in my experience.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

It really depends on what you already have and what you are looking for in a new gun.

A smith & wesson K-Frame - Model 10 or Model 15 are fun 38s to own and shoot. There should be some good used revolvers available for a reasonable price.

If you want a concealment weapon - a Smith j-frame is hard to beat. I really like the Model 60 and the Model 640. They are in all steel which makes the recoil easier to control. If you want a lighter revolver then go with the 642 or the 637.

If you still want to try a magnum revolver but did not like the kick of a DA magunum, look at a single action revovler. Ruger blackhawks are a lot of fun and even magnum recoil is not painful - loud but not painful.


----------

